# Looking from phone?



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Is there a way to like comments from an Android phone?


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm sorry about the title I meant to write liking not looking.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes. Click the "like" button. If that doesn't work, reach out to our resident phone expert, @GusPolinski.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd think it would be the same...?

What are you using to access TAM? Chrome? The Tapatalk client? Something else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Closed.


----------

